# Instabilidade - Quinta do Conde / 16 - 19 de Maio de 2011



## Geiras (19 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Bem, fiquei à espera até hoje para poder ver se registava mais alguma trovoada mas parece que já deu tudo o que tinha a dar... Esta foi a pior caçada que fiz até hoje, apanhei 2 molhas durante a tarde de ontem porque quis experimentar um local novo nos arredores da Quinta do Conde para filmar e cada vez que lá chegava começava a chover de forma moderada a forte, entretanto tive de me abrigar numa paragem de Auto-carros e acabei por não filmar o que queria 

No final da tarde do dia 16 houve alguma convectividade a Nordeste, o acumulado de precipitação foi de 4.2mm. No dia 17 não houve precipitação nem trovoada... Durante a madrugada do dia 18 ocorreu de novo, convectividade mas tudo ao longe... durante a tarde ocoreu precipitação forte e o total de precipitação desse dia foi de 23mm.
Por fim, hoje, pingou por poucos minutos sem acumulação e nada de trovoada, mas que foi um bom dia para a fotografia de Nuvens 

Cá vão os registos 






















E estas estão "frescas", tiradas hoje:



























E por fim, o filme editado por mim da trovoada 

_Vídeo disponível a 720p HD_
Nota: Houve um "colega" aqui da Quinta do Conde que decidiu roubar-me o vídeo da trovoada do dia 18 de Abril tirando a minha assinatura que se encontrava no canto inferior e ter posto na Internet, felizmente dei conta disso e o vídeo já foi eliminado a meu pedido. Portanto, decidi meter a assinatura mais centrada no filme para dificultar esse tipo de coisas. Aviso disto para chamar a atenção àqueles que gostam de assinar as suas coisas e que é um perigo este tipo de situações 
E....Espero que gostem


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

Muito bom!  Gostei muito das descrições e das fotos, e do vídeo claro.


----------



## Teles (19 Mai 2011 às 21:59)

Parabéns geiras muito bom registo fotos espectaculares , obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

Boas fotos


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Muito bom geiras!
As fotos estão muito boas e o video também!


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Bons registos *Geiras*


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2011 às 19:46)

Muito obrigado pessoal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2011 às 20:31)

Estão muito boas!!
Gosto bastante das cores das duas últimas fotos, parabéns

Continua


----------



## actioman (22 Mai 2011 às 02:46)

Geiras sim senhor! Sempre a surpreender! 

Que "pot-pourri" meteorológico notável! 

Tens ai formações nebulosas muito interessantes e o o vídeo então está muito bem editado! Não fosse essa a tua área de formação! 

Obrigado por mais uma valiosa partilha.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

Mais uma vez muito obrigado 




actioman disse:


> Tens ai formações nebulosas muito interessantes e o o vídeo então está muito bem editado! Não fosse essa a tua área de formação!



A única coisa que faltou para encher mais o vídeo foram relâmpagos bem apanhados e próximos, assim ficou praticamente só flash's... 
Tudo o que sei de edição aprendi "sozinho", ou seja sem qualquer curso de formação ^^


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mai 2011 às 15:51)

Gostei Geiras, parabéns !

Aquele relampago que parece uma bola, espectáculo !


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 15:59)

andres disse:


> Gostei Geiras, parabéns !
> 
> Aquele relampago que parece uma bola, espectáculo !



Obrigado mais uma vez


----------

